Ask HN: Source for de-PRing/commenting on/de-Bullshitting press releases? - noja
======
itamarst
[https://www.amazon.com/Revising-Prose-5th-Richard-
Lanham/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Revising-Prose-5th-Richard-
Lanham/dp/0321441699)

